# Found 69' #48 Heads



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I found some 69' #48 heads stripped and cleaned for 300.00$ to replace my 7H1_72' heads. I think it should put my compression back up to about 10.25:1. I was wondering if I should go roller when I build them. Or is there really that much difference.


----------

